# Does she have bully in here?



## Bkat151 (Mar 20, 2015)

I got this puppy a few weeks ago from someone who posted on Craigslist saying they were going to the military. This is my first dog and when I picked her up my friend said the breeder had said she's half bully half pit bull. She's 7.5 pounds and I got her at 1.2lbs. 

Also I started running with her and trying to get her used to outside after she relieved one shot and de worm. She just got her second shots and dewormed for the next few weeks. I mention this cause my vet told me to leave her inside...? I don't want her to get used to peeing on a pad and or using all her energy in my house. She walked two miles with me by a river. 

I feed her blue she sits but most of all I'm curious if she's half bully. Thanks. 

Ps this is my fist forum and first dog so if I posted in the wrong section or doing something wrong with my puppy Im looking for advice. Thanks again.


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

She's adorable! She looks to be some sort of bull breed mutt. No one can tell you for sure what breed(s) she is. 

You can definitely let her into your own yard to relieve herself, just don't take her to public places where she can pick up a disease until she's fully vaccinated. 

Definitely wouldn't be letting her do any running at that age. She's still growing and you could damage her bones & bones by over-exercising her. Even 2 miles is a lot for a dog that young. Stick to obedience training & playing indoors for now.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I have always seen 5 minutes for every month. So a three month old can walk for 15 minutes. A six month old should be walked for no more than a half hour etc.

Beautiful mutt who know what breed. Especially if the "breeder" let the dogs go so early I wouldn't trust what they claim. Keep in mind tons of things can change for dogs as they age and a lot can happen from being removed before recommended. Some say 12 weeks they should stay with their pack and mom, most state laws say 8 weeks. She is adorable!! Good luck with your pup.

http://healthypets.mercola.com/site...soon-develop-behavior-problems-as-adults.aspx


----------



## Ste11aeres (Nov 15, 2015)

The breeder is more likely to know than anyone, so if he/she was telling the truth, then his/her words are your best source of info. Based on looks, yeah, she does look possibly pitbull/bullyish, but in all honesty, at that young age all puppies look somewhat alike.


----------

